# Need CPT code for Transverse Abdominus Release



## acgtammy (Feb 5, 2016)

I am looking for CPT code for Ventral hernia repair with component separation AND transverse abdominis release.   My physician went to a conference and did not bring any documentation on how to bill this "new" code.


----------



## jimuthr (Feb 5, 2016)

Code first for the hernia repair.  Then add 15734 for the component separation.  Make sure documentation describes the procedure IN DETAIL, in order to be ahead of the game when reviewed by the insurance company.  Hope this helps.


----------

